# Laying the hammer down on a management hunt.



## deadbox (Jan 7, 2015)

17 deer and one hog 5 guys. I say we did our part contributing to the cause.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'd say so!


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 7, 2015)

what did you guys do with all that meat?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2015)

Pfffftt, that ain't nothin!!!! 

LOL! That's a productive day in the field!!!!


----------



## deadbox (Jan 7, 2015)

Smoked Pepperjack sausage is what we did. 3 day hunt and 4.2 mile walk every morning and evening.  Hard to complain  when you get the skinning rack loaded down on the last day. It's a tough hunt. Especially  considering it's a bow only hunt.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow!  That will fill a freezer!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

MAN!!! WOW!!! How did you get to do this?


----------



## deadbox (Jan 7, 2015)

Federal land hunts. Harris neck, savannah, there are like 5 different hunts a year. But to pull these numbers is rare. We just had an on weekend. Last year we only got 7 and 3 hogs. Just requires you get the permit and get there day of. Each hunt has different restrictions. But they are all Federal land hunts. We bust our humps when we are there. But it pays off. Few days eay to scout and hang stand. Then get there and hunt.  But it is foot travel only. Wardens transport deer. But you gotta get them to the paths and tag them. Get 2 bonus tags each hunter.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks! This is the first I have heard of this! Congrats on a "ON" weekend!! That is crazy awesome!!!


----------



## mattech (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow


----------



## OBshooter101 (Jan 8, 2015)

Could stick those last two on the right ina fanny pack lol but congrats looks like an exciting hunt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice


----------

